
Fogg Behavior Model - vitabenes
https://www.behaviormodel.org/
======
com2kid
One of my previous teams paid to have Fogg come in and train us on both his
behavior model, and also on how to do feature planning.

The lesson on feature planning was revolutionary for my team. We went from
shouting and arguing during planning meetings to everyone walking out happy
with all the decisions that were made. He teaches a truly amazing process.

The behavior model itself is super useful for user journeys. My biggest take
away is that when someone first downloads an application (or signs up on a
website) they do so because they have a problem they want to solve, and at
that moment there is a level of motivational energy that they are willing to
spend. Be it adding pictures to a dating app or going through an onboarding
process. If that first use is too complex, the user's motivation is exhausted
and they'll drop out.

~~~
timkam
Interesting. Can you describe what your (previous) team worked on? Was it an
engineering team? I have experienced many good engineering teams who discuss
calmly and with little friction, but when the big business stakeholders (and
egos) come in, it's a different story.

~~~
com2kid
It was an engineering team but we had a mix on the room of engineering, PMs,
and senior leadership.

It was a very stressful project, we only had a tiny % of the resources we
needed, and everyone had their belief as to the best way to navigate the
maelstrom and come out the other side.

We were also all very invested in the product space (fitness) but in different
aspects of it (e.g. running vs weight training) and we had no budget for
market research. So for a long time (until BJ Fogg came along!) feature
planning was "who is arguing the loudest for their point of view".

Then again this was classic Microsoft for the longest time, after all this is
the company that had weekly "war room" meetings.

------
fallous
That this kind of basic understanding of human behavior and interaction is no
longer considered common sense, at least within the business domains he's
targeting, is pretty sad. How it lost its place in the basic toolkit of
dealing with people isn't clear to me, but in mentoring startups over the last
several years I've certainly noticed its absence and also that some are
actually resistant to such ideas (although I suspect that's due more to vanity
and wish-based thinking than any intellectual reasoning).

The above is in no way intended to denigrate or disagree with Fogg's work or
its usefulness. In fact I applaud him for providing such work and hope that it
is successful enough that it restores such knowledge of human behavior back in
the expected canon of common sense.

~~~
James_Henry
I don't understand who you are saying thinks that people doing what they want
to do if they can do it when they remember/are prompted isn't common sense. I
have only read the page that is posted here about Fogg's behavioral model, but
I don't see how it is useful. Obviously you need ability and motivation and a
prompt to do something. Do you also need a bunch of Foggy jargon to do what
you _really_ want to do?

Can you explain what you mean or maybe specific examples where you "noticed
its absence"? Maybe then I'd get it.

~~~
fallous
You're limiting it to "I want to do something, I need reminders" but it also
applies when you're trying to convince people to do something as well, such as
sales or particular behavior in apps. I can't begin to count the number of
times that someone ignores the level of motivation and requisite "ability," in
most cases mental/time costs, in something like account creation on a site. A
barrage of fields irrelevant to the actual necessities of account creation get
shoved in because "we want marketing data" or some other idiocy because either
they discount the barriers they're erecting or wildly overestimating the
motivation.

------
mad44
Here is a review/summary of Dr. Fogg's 2020 book: Tiny Habits.
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2020/02/tiny-
habits-2020.ht...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2020/02/tiny-
habits-2020.html)

------
frogpelt
I've read Atomic Habits. Are these habits even smaller?

~~~
VentureCurious
Much of the basis for James Clear’s Atomic Habits is based on and references
BJ Fogg’s research at Stanford.

As I see it, James forked Tiny Habits to make it more marketable and has had
great success selling books and courses under the Atomic Habits brand.

BJ opted to provide his Tiny Habits materials and 5 day course for free as it
generated more data points to support his research.

Having now read both books, I certainly appreciate the plain spoken / matter
of fact style of Tiny Habits compared to Atomic Habits which felt more hyped.

------
dang
Related comment from a couple months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920556)

------
higginsc
BJ's models are breathtakingly simple and universally applicable. Highly
recommended reading

